# Who has a copy of H&H dated 14th Dec to hand?



## Spot_the_Risk (27 December 2017)

I have a question about a photo, probably best for those who hunted pre ban?  Who can I PM please - don't want to ask on here, could be a sensitive issue...


----------



## neddy man (27 December 2017)

Have sent you a pm


----------



## Shay (28 December 2017)

I have if Neddyman can't help.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (28 December 2017)

Thanks to all, I think my query has been answered.


----------

